# User Gallery Is Working Again



## Chris (Mar 22, 2005)

Looks like something was a bit off with the permissions.

If you'd like to upload your pics to the User Gallery, you should see a link in the Control Panel (Settings) for "Your Gallery", where you can upload and list your gear.

Let me know if anything's not working correctly.


----------

